# Replacing ECM, need reprogramming?



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

SO im buying and replacing my ecm tomorrow.
Its from a junkyard and the part number matches mine exactly..was pulled from the same year and model as my car aswell

my questions is, once i swap it out...do i need to get it reprogrammed?
some say since its used and from same model and car it wont...some say it has to for my keys/transponder


I have keyless entry...so is that info need to be reprogrammed to the ecm?
also if so...anyone know how much this should be priced..so i dont get scammed

thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would help if you mentioned the year. For the keyless entry remotes, no, it doesn't have to be reprogrammed. It will only have to be programmed if you have chip embedded keys.


----------



## 109162 (Jan 27, 2011)

its a 2000 nissan altima automatic blue
it has keyless. and chip in key. no remote start.

ive heard that i can do this method and it should reset it back to the new ecm?
any truth behind this method?


> You have to put the key in the key cylinder, turn it to the on position but don't start the car, then count to 5 and then turn off the car and pull out the key for 5 seconds. Do this for a total of 3 times and the system resets.


btw if i try the new ecm, and i cant start my car, can i just put my old one back in, and everything will work again?


----------



## AlfredBirch (Mar 3, 2011)

Before you go buying a ECM I would take it to another mechanic for diagnosis without mentioning what this guy says.
Even if it was the ECM, $900 is overpriced and that would be my first clue that this "mechanic" isn't a mechanic but an expensive "parts changer".


----------

